# MIMS Bloodline



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone knows the owner of this dog, and if you know how to contact them trough email or website. I'm from holland and it's hard to find for me of this breeder's got website or contact info

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=341791

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=422059

I really like the mims dogs and i'm looking for one. or with a similair ped...

thnx in advance


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nobody have some info?????


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know a few people in Texas that have a lot of great Mims blood. If you would like I could email you some contact. But it is not that close up as the dogs you posted.


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

I like every info.. do they have a website or something like that... pm if you want to... I don't live around the corner and i am looking for these type of dogs in the future... Now just searching evry info i can get before i'll iship one to Holland


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

All right bud I will send you a email win i find the Email address.


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Many thnx!!


----------

